#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Facebook steps forward to design its own chips

## Helena

The current trend among many tech giants is to deign their own chips rather than depending on other companies.After Apple which creates its own custom processors for iOS devices now Facebook has hopped into the next step to design their own chips to enhance their users' social networking experience.It's reported that Facebook has hired one of Googles lead chip developers in order to design those chips!

*Will this move help Facebook on the betterment of their algorithm in detecting fake accounts and other dangerous contents?*
*Share your views.*

----------

